
TiVo unveils 24TB DVR - zdw
http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1964575
======
pimlottc
So they're basically moving from timeshifting to permanent storage. It's not
just about keeping the last 5 episodes of the Simpsons but all of them,
forever. Why buy the DVD set?

------
ck2
Raid5, so six 6TB drives?

You don't think they are measuring un-raided capacity with six 4TB drives?

------
heifetz
very useful... only for someone who wants to start his/her own Aereo.

